# Anderson Varejao Playfully Mocks LeBron's 'Chosen 1' Tattoo



## Basel

> We already knew the Cleveland Cavaliers were a fairly loose bunch with their pre-game photo-ops and ten thousand handshakes, but this is too funny. Via Shaver Sports, comes this photo of Cavs' forward Anderson Varejao showing LeBron James and friends his new "Chosen 2" back tattoo at practice. The magic-marker penmanship is phenomenal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you don't get the joke, that massive "Chosen 1" across the top of James' upper back is real. And, well, since I can't find any news reports of Varejao being punched out practice, it's nice to know that the all-mighty King LeBron can take a good joke or "2." Big Z especially loved it.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Anderson-Varejao-playfully-mocks-LeBron-s-Chose?urn=nba,154986

I hate Varejao but I must say that this is pretty damn funny. :laugh:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That is comedy


----------



## JT23

Genius! :rofl2:


----------

